# Reading



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Who's going? 

I'm there from the Thursday


----------



## Mr_Fish (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll be there.......Although the line up is pretty poor this year only going to see the Deftones, Offspring, Madness, Seasick Steve and Muse I think.....Seems to be lacking somewhat.....


----------

